# Anyone live near Tewksbury, Ma



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

Seen someone else posted similar so will give it a try. Does anyone live around Tewlsnury MA around willing to help me out? I have been trying to call them but they do not answer there phone or return calls. I do not know if the number is wrong or they know the call is from out of state and figure I would be wasting time. Maybe someone could calling for me and maybe have better luck? If so please PM me.
Here is there link

.http://welding-ma.com/plow-repair/

Thank you


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WOODY367;2107000 said:


> Seen someone else posted similar so will give it a try. Does anyone live around Tewlsnury MA around willing to help me out? I have been trying to call them but they do not answer there phone or return calls. I do not know if the number is wrong or they know the call is from out of state and figure I would be wasting time. Maybe someone could calling for me and maybe have better luck? If so please PM me.
> Here is there link
> 
> .http://welding-ma.com/plow-repair/
> ...


I don't know what kind of service your looking for. I see your in NY, There are plenty of fabrication shops around here that will do anything from selling and repairing plows. They build there own dump boxs and flatbeds, Frame repair Whatever you need.


----------



## WOODY367 (Dec 19, 2002)

I will be up that way in a few weeks and would like to get one of his back drag blades.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WOODY367;2107051 said:


> I will be up that way in a few weeks and would like to get one of his back drag blades.


Good luck, I called the # got nothing not even a recording. Maybe somebody's near by and respond.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

That guy made my 9x cutting edge 2 years ago. I called last year to have another one made and no answer.


----------

